# Favorite Lesser-Used Magic Items



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I think the title says it all... I'm interested in you favorite random item from BRB or army book (by items I mean anything: gifts, big names, powers etc etc... anything that is paid for additionally). The one limitation on this is that I don't want everyone to say all the boring items that we all see week in week out... enchanted shields and dispel scrolls are everyone's favorite.

So do you have something that you love to use and no-one else ever seems to take..?


For me its the *Sceptre of Stability*. I love this arcane item, its beautiful: once per game it lets you increase a dispel role after rolling and its really cheap. As a single use item this isn't that powerful... except that it gives me extra confidence in rolling low numbers of dice at spells, knowing that if I roll badly I can always up them a little. Say someone has tried for a bound item and only rolled a 4... I can 1-dice it quite happily: if I roll a 1 with my Lv2 and just fail to dispel I can add in that extyra dice.... but if I manage my dispel I can keep my sceptre for confidence on the next roll
... love it.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I would say Wand of Jet, for all the same reasons except replace "dispel" with "cast". I run Lizardmen with a Slann, so locking myself out of further dice by sucks. Thankfully, Lore of Life tends to have low casting values. 1 dice, plus rumination and lvl 4 wizard is usually enough, but the wand helps for those times when I get snake eyes.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I find the enchanted shield can be quite useful. I very rarely see it so I'm guessing it's not that popular.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Abomination said:


> I find the enchanted shield can be quite useful. I very rarely see it so I'm guessing it's not that popular.


It depends on which army you face. The enchanted shield is quite popular with WoC as it costs the same as a normal shield for some characters.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Probably my favorite that I seem to be the only one to use: Dwarven Master Rune of Steel. Except for certain Dark Elf items that can't be modified, it makes all attacks vs the bearer top out at S5. Since that's a Dwarf Lord's T, he cwon't get wounded on better than a 4+ with a -2 to his 1+ AS. Many an Empire player has been irritated when his cannonball bounces off my Dwarf general (of course it still pulps the guys behind him, but who ever said life's easy as a Dwarf ranker?)!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Pendant of Kaeleth.

Kidding!

I've always loved the channeling rod. If you do happen to get a shaman/mage near a arcane ruin, then it's easy dice coming your way.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Hat of Wizardry. I have always loved the idea of a general wearing a silly pointy hat laughing manically while he hurls magic every which way. Or maybe pulling a rabbit out of a top hat. Unfortunately the price is very restrictive.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Durzod said:


> Probably my favorite that I seem to be the only one to use: Dwarven Master Rune of Steel. Except for certain Dark Elf items that can't be modified, it makes all attacks vs the bearer top out at S5. Since that's a Dwarf Lord's T, he cwon't get wounded on better than a 4+ with a -2 to his 1+ AS. Many an Empire player has been irritated when his cannonball bounces off my Dwarf general (of course it still pulps the guys behind him, but who ever said life's easy as a Dwarf ranker?)!


As an aside, he still gets no armour, since it's still a warmachine.

For me it would be the the rune of might, being the opposite of Durzod's example, any T of 5+ and my str is doubled. Always fun for all the scary lords/monsters out there.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Mantle of Damsel Elena - Posioned Attacks do not wound automatically and Killing Blow has no effect on the character....  I'm really starting to love my Brets


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I love the powerstone, I don't see it too ofte, but I dunno why, an extra couple power dice can make my day, though as of late it's been giving me irristable force when I don't want it. oh well, whatcha gonna do.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I used 4-5 power stones on my HE archmage a few times back in the old edition... it was great fun and meant you could totally dominate a magic phase when needed (although I kept miscasting and killing myself before using them).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

not so much in this edition, but the Doom Banner from Warriors of Chaos.

With a Terror bomb and Pandaemonium, I could fly down the flank on a Dragon, and cause Ld5-7 Terror tests. With the Mark of Nurgle, the Sorceror was a decent fighter as well.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Ring of Volans.... as it can change the use of the character almost instantly.

My favorite of all time though would be and it no longer really has a place is the Undead Sword that allows you to kill... and then they turn into a skele. I have the 10 man regiment of renown back from 87 with lizzie skelies, orc skelies, goblin undead musician and elf skeleton standard and skaven skelies as well. Was the only time GW did skeletons in anything but human form. For the nostalgia value only.  But I still cannot fathom that all undead and skeletons in the WFB are human... hmmmmmm 

Lexi.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The Ruby Ring of Ruin. Purely for the name, I have taken it in every Warhammer army list so far


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ironcurse icon.

Might not sound much but when running a nice fat block of Plague Monks at any army sees a lot of warmachine fire at them. Plus I only need to save one Monk and the item has already made its points back. It even once saved my Plague Furnace from a Cannon shot. Very lucky but quite amusing.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

For me and my Brets it has to be, The Mane of the Purebreed, adding +1 str to a horse when they charge can make all the difference when tring to break the enemy.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Aldreds Casket of sorcery on a captain on pegasus.
Nothing more amusing than stealing your opponents most powerful spells then throwing them back at them!!! 

Or against undead - RAISING YOUR OWN ZOMBIE UNIT!! BUHAHAHAHAHA!


----------

